# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Массовый суицид!

## Я_смысл_жизни

Я думаю, что многие из вас слышали или даже видели(кто его знает?) массовый суицид. Ну это когда несколько(от 2 и более человек) совершают однавременно суицид. Ну к примеру пьют колёса, запераются в машине и задыхаются угарным газом и т.д. и т.п. Но мой вопрос в следующем:
а как вы относитесь к массовому суициду? Вам было бы легче покончить с собой, если бы рядом были ещё люди? Или бы вы не выдержали этого? Вообщем, пишите всё, что думаете на эту тему!

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Мой выбор одназначно первый!

----------


## pulsewave

легче есессно

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я против суицида. ну просто варианта ответа, что умирать я пока не собираюсь нет в опросе.

----------


## slightly?mad

"Нет, я не смогу смотреть на смерть другого человека(вдруг он умрёт раньше?), только в одиночку!"

Нет, я не смогу себя убить до того, как решатся "эти", (вдруг они передумают ?) - мой вариант

Просто юмор

----------


## rbiyks

Су это сугубо личное. Ты сам решаешь, или сам передумываешь. В любом случае за это отвечаешь только ты сам. Только один.

----------


## pulsewave

в любом случае при массовом процессе выше вероятность удачного завершения )

----------


## Aleks

ага, не можешь - научим, не хочешь - заставим  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

я за первый вариант, тогда и на том свете Вместе быть... это интереснее... и не так страшно...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Далеко не факт, что если не можешь уйти один, то сможешь с кем-то... Да и демонстративно это.


 А что плохого в демонстративности ..?  СВОБОДНО  выражать свое мнение-- это счастье !!

----------


## наивная дурочка

мне легко будет уйти если первым су..дорогой мне человек.ну или его жизнь оборвется без су.воощем одной мне как то проще уходить

----------


## огрызок тепла

станет ли наивная дурочка циничной умницей... ну причем здесь твой суицид и смерть еще кого-то? когда же ты вдолбишь в свою маленькую глупую головку, что  каждый сам по себе и привязываться к кому-то это себя не уважать? никто таких жертв не оценит и не нуждается даже в этом никто. ну как можно  не любить себя настолько, что ставить свою жизнь в зависимость от  какой-то другой жизни?  ты уже столько раз говорила про если он  уйдет, то и я умру. да с чего бы это? ты без него дышать не сможешь?есть и спать перестанешь? так  нахрена тебе умирать-то? свет клином у тебя сошелся на ком-то что ли?
о боже, неужели я тоже такой идиоткой была в ее возрасте(((

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Лучше, имхо, самому и одному... Хотя дело вкуса и обстоятельств... Иногда и групповой су допустим... А так - кому что нравится, я с собой никого брать не собираюсь, кому надо и без меня уйдёт, а кому не надо - и подавно обойдётся :Smile:

----------


## недоразумение

По-моему это абсолютно личное.Твой осознанный и продуманный последний шаг,а не глупое обезъяниченье

----------


## Enot

Я не отношусь к массовому суициду

----------


## Unity

Если предположить, что клинической смертью всё не заканчивается и Там нас ожидает некий иной мир, – гораздо интереснее ведь устроить туда общую «экспедицию» с кем-то – вдвоём всё же веселей – будь там даже ад.  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

первый..

----------


## pulsewave

> гораздо интереснее ведь устроить туда общую «экспедицию» с кем-то


 а вот это годно, если вообще возможно.

----------


## Славок

Легче наверное,одному тяжелее сделать этот шаг.

----------


## greygreybrown

Это довольно сложный вопрос достойный диссертации.
Всё зависит от причины, способа и душевного состояния суицидента.
Я бы, теоретически, согласился бы умереть в компании. Но я не буду это делать с посторонними, а близких желающих совершить со мной последний шаг у меня нет.
Следует помнить, что самоубийство порицается европейским мировоззрением, а оно далеко не единственное.

----------


## 6erikov

Пока что я ЗА компанию! Без попутчика пока как-то не выходит. Но как только приспичит и один смогу не дожидаясь пары. Думаю, легче с кем-то. Объединив не очень уверенные стремления добъёмся поставленной цели почти гарантированно, вероятность повышается многократно.

----------


## Unity

Вместе всё становиться легче, – умереть – и даже Жить.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Может быть, вместо того, дабы искать компаньонов для совершения совместного саморазрушения, стоило бы создать тему, в которой люди, которым уже нечего терять, что давно, может быть, годами, пребывают на грани, могли бы поискать таких же находящихся в состоянии кризисной ситуации людей, дабы вместе, совместно, сообща, может быть, попытаться преодолеть свой сложный период, – или даже вместе попытаться начать новую, смею предположить, чуть более счастливую жизнь – может быть, даже в другом городе?  :Confused:

----------


## pulsewave

> Вместе всё становиться легче, – умереть – и даже Жить. 
> Может быть, вместо того, дабы искать компаньонов для совершения совместного саморазрушения, стоило бы создать тему, в которой люди, которым уже нечего терять, что давно, может быть, годами, пребывают на грани, могли бы поискать таких же находящихся в состоянии кризисной ситуации людей, дабы вместе, совместно, сообща, может быть, попытаться преодолеть свой сложный период, – или даже вместе попытаться начать новую, смею предположить, чуть более счастливую жизнь – может быть, даже в другом городе?


 удваиваю. хотя и слабо верится в такую возможность.

----------


## Римма

утраиваю  :Smile: 
Рии.

----------


## Unity

> удваиваю. хотя и слабо верится в такую возможность.


 Ну а смысл оставаться дома и далее?.. Сколько раз в своё время упоминала об этом, – дом для ребёнка – хорош, убежище/уют/тепло, – однако мы взрослеем и рано ли, поздно ли, приходит момент, когда нам становится насущно необходимо покидать «дом родной». Это естественно, это течение жизни, это порядок вещей...



> утраиваю 
> Рии.


 Очень признательна... Хотя проект Побега всё ещё в проекте разработки...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> а смысл-то? ладно бы человек жаловался на свою нелегкую личную жизнь. и это была бы основная причина. другое дело, когда человеку просто ничего не надо.
> от себя не убежишь.
> но иногда срабатывает.


 Рискну не согласиться: покамест мы живы, нам беспрестанно что-нибудь необходимо, – пища, кров, вода, электроэнергия, душ, уютный диван, ноут, Инет.  :Embarrassment:  Да, справедливо, – нет человека – нет проблем, – но ведь все мы Живём – да, ежедневно ломая себя; да, борясь со своими демонами внутри, – но Живём, – и, как ни крути, намерены жить, по крайней мере, ещё какое-то время, покамест ситуация не станет действительно Пограничной и совершенно Невыносимой. 
Жить одной, – тем более, с реальными проблемами – вроде далёких от совершенства родных, безработицы, отсутствия своего жилья, нежелания более продолжать то, Что есть, – очень сложно.
Двоим бы существам со схожими проблемами было бы, как по мне, куда легче преодолеть свой тёмный период, веху «становления себя», если только Вы пока ещё молоды...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pulsewave

> Ну а смысл оставаться дома и далее?.. Сколько раз в своё время упоминала об этом, – дом для ребёнка – хорош, убежище/уют/тепло, – однако мы взрослеем и рано ли, поздно ли, приходит момент, когда нам становится насущно необходимо покидать «дом родной». Это естественно, это течение жизни, это порядок вещей...


 не вижу в сказанном тобой никакой связи со сказанным мной ) ну как обычно )

а я имел в виду то что такая идея тут скорее всего никому не интересна.
обычно рассматривают 2 варианта - убиться или решить_проблемы\вернуться_к_нормальной_жизни, но почему то почти не рассматривается нечто среднее - послать всё в жопу, но не убиться а решиться на какую то авантюру, которая может вывезет а может и нет.
а те немногие, кому идея может быть интересной - окажутся слишком раздолбаи и неудачники чтоб суметь собраться и что то сделать ) хотя попытаться можно. в крайнем случае получится сабж )

----------


## ленчик

Я считаю,что в компании умирать приятнее,легче и не так страшно,но наверное трудно собрать такую компанию.

----------


## Римма

> Очень признательна... Хотя проект Побега всё ещё в проекте разработки...


 А я верю, что когда-нибудь ты решишься. И все изменится. К лучшему  :Smile:  обязательно, слышишь?

***




> Жить одной, – тем более, с реальными проблемами – вроде далёких от совершенства родных, безработицы, отсутствия своего жилья, нежелания более продолжать то, Что есть, – очень сложно.
> Двоим бы существам со схожими проблемами было бы, как по мне, куда легче преодолеть свой тёмный период, веху «становления себя», если только Вы пока ещё молоды...


 Вот по-настоящему умные слова. Молодец ты все-таки... все правильно, все как надо. 
Все будет хорошо. Банально, но.

----------


## Римма

> но почему то почти не рассматривается нечто среднее - послать всё в жопу, но не убиться а решиться на какую-то авантюру, которая может вывезет а может и нет.


 о дааа  :Smile: 
поддерживаю  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Я считаю,что в компании умирать приятнее,легче и не так страшно,но наверное трудно собрать такую компанию.


 Теперь Вам, наверное, чуть ясней, – почему самцы издревле сбиваются в стайки и время от времени отправляются воевать в чуждые края?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ими движет не только страстное романтическое желание повидать новые великолепные земли за горизонтом в поисках местечка для постройки своего домика над рекой для своей возлюбленной и будущих сорванцов, – ими также, несомненно, движет Инстинкт Саморазрушения, Танатос, влечение к смерти, мортидо – они жаждут Умереть, – причём именно так, как Вами было описано выше: приятно и легко, в честной компании.  :Big Grin: 



> А я верю, что когда-нибудь ты решишься. И все изменится. К лучшему  обязательно, слышишь?


 Благодарю Тебя, Римми-сан!.. Ты веришь в ту, что едва ли способна поверить сама в себя...  :Embarrassment: 



> а я имел в виду то что такая идея тут скорее всего никому не интересна.
> обычно рассматривают 2 варианта - убиться или решить_проблемы\вернуться_к_нормальной_жизни, но почему то почти не рассматривается нечто среднее - послать всё в жопу, но не убиться а решиться на какую то авантюру, которая может вывезет а может и нет.
> а те немногие, кому идея может быть интересной - окажутся слишком раздолбаи и неудачники чтоб суметь собраться и что то сделать ) хотя попытаться можно. в крайнем случае получится сабж )


 Однако всё же, имхо, этот «промежуточный вариант» всё же куда более предпочтительнее, нежели вариант со страстным, импульсивным СУ, способным на годы погрузить в шок родных...  :Frown:

----------


## pulsewave

> Однако всё же, имхо, этот «промежуточный вариант» всё же куда более предпочтительнее, нежели вариант со страстным, импульсивным СУ, способным на годы погрузить в шок родных...


 предпочитетельнее чем любой су )
человек которого всё задолбало, у которого пропало всякое желание разгребать говно накопившееся в своей жизни, который начал от нее понемногу избавляться, а заодно и забрёл на наш форум или подобное ему место.. вобщем открытый для чего то нового ) такие нам и нужны ) в одну рожу в это новое влезать желания мало )
приближаться к су и не смотреть назад.. а на полпути или больше, свернуть в другую сторону )

----------


## riogo

> Вместе всё становиться легче, – умереть – и даже Жить. 
> Может быть, вместо того, дабы искать компаньонов для совершения совместного саморазрушения, стоило бы создать тему, в которой люди, которым уже нечего терять, что давно, может быть, годами, пребывают на грани, могли бы поискать таких же находящихся в состоянии кризисной ситуации людей, дабы вместе, совместно, сообща, может быть, попытаться преодолеть свой сложный период, – или даже вместе попытаться начать новую, смею предположить, чуть более счастливую жизнь – может быть, даже в другом городе?


 Идея не плохая, если хотите обдумайте её по лучше и создайте в "ты не один"
p.s. на себе испытал что с кем то жить лучше чем одному))

----------

